# "Make a deal"



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

I do not usually do cars but I had bought this 'Revell Citroen 2CV Sausss Ente', to do a futuristic project, but decided not to go ahead with the project any more. So, I decided to make a wreak out of it instead. The results is what you see below this post. hope you like the end result.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Waddah want for the cat? :lurk5:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Love it! I'll give ya five bucks if ya throw in the tires.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

"I'll buy that for a dollar!"


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Waddah want for the cat? :lurk5:



Could be. Or maybe something that we are not seeing...


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

John P said:


> Love it! I'll give ya five bucks if ya throw in the tires.


Sure. No problems.



Richard Baker said:


> "I'll buy that for a dollar!"


As long as you can take it off his hands.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

So, now that we have been sMarky about the build. I wanted to say I like how you made the base fit the 'wreck' look of the casting. To me it looks like it caught on fire and the ashes are what we see inside the car. Is that what you intended or am I off the mark again?

:lurk5:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> So, now that we have been sMarky about the build. I wanted to say I like how you made the base fit the 'wreck' look of the casting. To me it looks like it caught on fire and the ashes are what we see inside the car. Is that what you intended or am I off the mark again?
> 
> :lurk5:


Yes. you are correct.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Love the rust job on this car,awesome!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

bucwheat said:


> Love the rust job on this car,awesome!


Thanks.


----------

